# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on Devils Lake are deteriorating fast. A few anglers are still 
walking out on the ice, but getting on and off is getting difficult. However, 
there's now starting to be open water near the bridges and coulees. Channel A 
is now open as is most of the Mauvee Coulee. Anglers are catching quite a few 
pike at Channel A, the bridges of Six Mile and the Mauvee Coulee, and the 
culverts along Hwy 281. A few anglers are also carrying small boats over the 
rocks and fishing the bridges. These anglers are reporting a few walleyes, but 
mainly pike at this time. As these open up the walleye fishing should start 
picking up. For pike, anglers are using smelt or herring off a bobber or just 
letting it lay on the bottom. Daredevils and jigs tipped with twister tails 
are working as well. Good Luck and Good Fishing
!!!


----------

